# New 1:24th scale drag strip, Marietta, GA



## Homr (Aug 14, 2014)

Marietta, GA: Stillwell Racing Enterprises Inc. re-opens with a brand new, 1:24th scale drag strip. Since Stillwell is a Track Announcer at Bristol "Thunder Valley" Dragway, this track was built as a replica of that facility. Complete with full TrackMate electronics, prototypical finish line scoreboards, independent digitally-adjustable power supplies, an LED Christmas Tree, win lights, a "real" gravel trap, catch fence, sand barrels timing blocks, right down to the famous "tunnel" through which the cars find their way to the water box. There's even a full-scale "PortaTree" Christmas Tree in the pit area for practice. SRE carries a full line of cars, parts, accessories, bodies, controllers, tools and equipment necessary to fuel your racing addiction.

Open house will take place on Sunday, October 12th from 12:00 noon to 6:00 p.m. and although there will be no charge for this event, attendance will be accepted by pre-registration only. Simply send your contact information (name, address, phone, e-mail) to "[email protected]" and you will be sent the official invitation necessary for admission.

Focusing primarily on bracket and index racing, races are currently scheduled for the first Thursday of each month after the open house.

Since this will be a Drag Racing Open House for 1:24 scale cars, the H.O. drag strip will not be open for this event, neither will the 102' H.O. 6-lane road course, or the 18' H.O. oval track or the 22' H.O. Dirt Track, however the new 43', 6 lane "Deppatona" H.O. Tri-oval will be up and running for this event.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

55 feet of "sudden death" !!!
I love it. used to have one in SE PA.
now I have a 1/64 scale 1/8 mile in my hallway.
will you be having ANY heads up racing? maybe special weekend events?
ah, the $400.00+ Funny Cars are calling! LOL
Y'all have fun. cannot make it that weekend.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi Homer, long long long time no see. I worked for Depot 19 years up here in Pa, and NJ, dunno where we bumped into each other, but I remember.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zus (Sep 1, 2014)

*Marietta slot car tracks*

Hi Homr! Where exactly is your track located? I would like to come by and check out your shop.


----------

